
All the Things You're Doing Wrong - jonnycomputer
https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=%22doing%20it%20wrong%22&sort=byDate&type=story
======
jonnycomputer
We're doing soooo many things the wrong way.

